
World of Warcraft experienced a pandemic in 2005 - ericzawo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2020/04/09/world-warcraft-experienced-pandemic-2005-that-experience-may-help-coronavirus-researchers/
======
theandrewbailey
I came across a similar, though more detailed, article about a month ago:
[https://www.pcgamer.com/the-researchers-who-once-studied-
wow...](https://www.pcgamer.com/the-researchers-who-once-studied-wows-
corrupted-blood-plague-are-now-fighting-the-coronavirus/)

